# 20,000 post contest



## Captain Ahab (Feb 29, 2008)

Guess when we will hit 20,000 posts and win BIG

Submit a guess from now until Friday, March 7, 2008 at 11 p.m. EST 

*Closest to the actual Date and Time wins:
*
1. Mystery bait(s) as donated by ME!

2. A few cool cranks baits;

3. Much much more

Prizes in this will be substantial and will far exceed the cost of entry!

ALL ENTRIES MUST BE IN BY 

Friday, March 7, 2008 at 11 p.m. EST


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 29, 2008)

MY GUESS:

March 12, 2008 

5:00 p.m.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Esquired, March 12 is my birthday, so I'll go withat also....

March 12, 8 pm.....


----------



## SMDave (Feb 29, 2008)

March 15, 2:15 pm


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 29, 2008)

SMDave said:


> March 15, 2:15 pm



Like the 2:15 time

Maybe I should change mine to 4:20?????


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 29, 2008)

March 17th at 6:37 PM


----------



## asinz (Feb 29, 2008)

March 16th 7:40PM


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 29, 2008)

March 13, 8:26am


----------



## whj812 (Feb 29, 2008)

March 21 2008 6:52PM


----------



## sccamper (Feb 29, 2008)

March 13 (my birthday)
5:30 pm


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 1, 2008)

Our users have posted a total of 18995 articles


18995

When will it turn to 20,000?????????????? 1,005 to go

How many a day? What is the average


----------



## shinerman77 (Mar 2, 2008)

March 15 at 8:30 pm


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 2, 2008)

March 14 @ 6:45am


----------



## shortfish (Mar 2, 2008)

march 13, 3:13 PM


----------



## little anth (Mar 2, 2008)

march 12 5:00 pm


----------



## shamoo (Mar 2, 2008)

March 16th 7 a.m and the post will be made by Mr. Esquired himself.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2008)

Everytime we post here - one closer.

I predict that our very own "Post Man" will make the magic post

If yo0u have not guessed yet - what are you waiting for?


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 3, 2008)

I see lttle anth posted the same date & time as esquired??? Does he know somthing we don't?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## shizzy (Mar 3, 2008)

March 10 @ 11:45 am is my guess.


----------



## Hooked (Mar 3, 2008)

March 19th, 7:35pm


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 3, 2008)

I bet we hit it on March 10th 11:30 A.M.


----------



## JustFishN (Mar 3, 2008)

how many posts are we at now?


----------



## SMDave (Mar 3, 2008)

Our users have posted a total of 19238 articles

it says so on the bottom


----------



## JustFishN (Mar 3, 2008)

ohhh I see that now...

hmmm... 20,000


I'm going to say March 14th 8pm


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 3, 2008)

SMDave said


> it says so on the bottom.



Doesn't say that on my bottom....




:roll: 

Anyway.... I'm guessing 20,000 posts at 8:21 PM March 11th


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Today its 19672*


----------



## Cracker (Mar 7, 2008)

Monday March 10, 11:57 p.m.

I might have to stay up late that night and type like hell! :twisted:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 7, 2008)

As of 9pm its *19854*


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2008)

Im not part of this, but tomorrow by 5pm the latest. :LOL2:


----------



## DahFISH (Mar 7, 2008)

march 8 @1:50pm


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks like Cast&Blast is the big winner. PM me you address so i can get some prizes to you.

Congrats!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats Man! Geez, I was way off! :shock:


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> So when did we hit it what time?



Right around 2pm today.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats Cast&Blast =D> you'll like your prizes.


----------



## little anth (Mar 9, 2008)

congrats Cast&Blast aand jim on the great site


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats C&B !


----------



## DahFISH (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks guys  I forgot to check yesterday. 
8) this place is to cool, thanks Jim 8)


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2008)

Cast&Blast said:


> Thanks guys  I forgot to check yesterday.
> 8) this place is to cool, thanks Jim 8)




Cool man! This was actually all Esquired guys! Thank him!


Thanks Esquired for doing this this! :beer:


----------



## DahFISH (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Esquired, YOUR the MAN!!! 8)


----------



## DahFISH (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Esquired,
 I got mail, thanks alot they look great. 8) 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 7, 2008)

DahFISH said:


> Hey Esquired,
> I got mail, thanks alot they look great. 8) 8)



Use them in good health. Look me up sometime, we can both hit a few local spots


----------

